# Anyone else having their party THIS WEEKEND (10/8)?!



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

YES! I am one of the crazies to have her party this weekend (the 8th). We're almost ready, just one big prop we've been working on a little at a time over the last 2 months that needs to be finished. The only reason we decided to make our party this early in the month is because this year, 3 out of the 4 people in my family are in a wedding out of state on the 23rd (of course we're making it a long family vacation too.) This would bring us back into NY the Friday before Halloween. Well, that's just not enough time to get a party set up! Next year though, it's the end of the month for the party like we always do! At least the leaves will be changed in time for the party next year!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, it still feels like summer here in Colorado - not very "halloweenie" but oh well, what can you do? 

I keep telling myself to calm down, I have pretty much everything ready. Just have to clean the house and prepare the food and drinks. Decorating, games, costume...everything is ready! Take a deep breath and party on! Good luck with your party! I'm sure it will be a hit.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sometimes I think it's nice to do a party earlier in the month. Gets everyone really in the Halloween mood and kind of starts the season for some people (that aren't as into it as we are  )


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Relax everything will be fine! The one thing I learned that if you forgot something no one will know except you! Have a great time and I am so missing not having a party this year.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We also engage in the early October party madness! We used to do the party the Saturday before Halloween, but there were often scheduling confilcts, especially with people that have kids. We now do our party on the Saturday of Columbus Day weekend. Our 14th Annual Boo Bash will be a Haunted Luau and Beach Party this year. 

I am getting the usual concerns that I won't be ready, but somehow it all comes together.

Eric


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree! I really enjoy doing the party in the begining of the month. More people are available to attend, and it frees up the rest of the month for us to enjoy all the spooky activities usually offered during the month of October. This year I signed up for a total of five ghost hunts at local haunted spots in our area! All of them take place at the end of the month, long after I throw what will hopefully be our most successful halloween party to date! Thanks for the encouraging words!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck with all of your parties this weekend! I'm sure they're going to be great  Don't forget to take lots of pix!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

So excited for you guys!!! WE know your parties will be fun!!! yes post pics!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Miss Mandy and BewitchingHalloween! The excitement is definitely building. Just spoke to one of my guests who is frantically searching town for a "plastic butt" for her costume - funny how the hilarity of this has got me even more excited for the party now!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

A plastic butt LOL. I remember seeing those in iParty.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good luck with the parties!! Super excited to see pictures and to hear about how it all went!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

My Be-Witching Bash is tomorrow (the big party isn't until the 29th though). I'm not anywhere near as ready as I should be but it will be fine. I feel like I'm going to have a small turnout.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> My Be-Witching Bash is tomorrow (the big party isn't until the 29th though). I'm not anywhere near as ready as I should be but it will be fine. I feel like I'm going to have a small turnout.


*Rikki Id be coming if I lived near you!....that and of course if I were invited and lived near you *


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Good luck to all who are having their parties tonight!!!!! Can't wait to see pics and most of all make sure you enjoy yourselves, you have really worked hard and put alot of thought and time in preparing for it! Have one for me!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Rikki Id be coming if I lived near you!....that and of course if I were invited and lived near you *


Spooki, you KNOW you're invited! 
I know there are some forum ladies that don't live that far and if any of them want to come, all they have to do is ask!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Rikki said:


> Spooki, you KNOW you're invited!
> I know there are some forum ladies that don't live that far and if any of them want to come, all they have to do is ask!


you know...i think next year, i will throw an early bash for all HF-ers that live within driving distance to my place. I think that would be a blast.


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

Have fun, I bet is going to b great! If u can post pics!!


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

My party starts in 6 1/2 hours from right now... I should probably get offline and continue the details that need to be finished (ever try to decorate with a 3 year old running around under your feet lol). Most of it is ready to go, just have to double check lighting, make sure the props held through the wind last night (I see my Witch is having a wardrobe malfunction - not as extreme as Janet though). Hope you all enjoy your parties tonight (if you're hosting one, or going to one). I'll take tons of photos, maybe even hand the camera off to someone else so I may be able to get into a couple of them...? and I'll post them as soon as the hangover subsides.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

How did everyone's party go this past weekend????


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yes, yes, we need to know how the parties were this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing....would love to know how this weekend festivities went!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

no kidding i've been checking for pictures! they must still be recovering


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree! I am anxiously awaiting pictures!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Mine went pretty well. Everyone enjoyed themselves, the food went over well, and they all like the photo scavenger hunt. I was a little disappointed that I had a smaller turnout than last year (why is everyone so busy in October?!) but all-in-all it was a good time.










You can see all the pictures here - http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rikki-albums-witching-bash-2011.html - I didn't take many though.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Ha, you guys are hilarious! And super supportive! And yes, I am STILL not fully recovered from the party. I think it's a combination of stress, relief, adrenaline, and probably sadness that it's over. The party was a big hit as far as I could tell. I had about 40 people and some absolutely amazing costumes showed up. This is my first year on the forum and I'm just wondering, how do you all handle posting pictures of your party-goers on the site? I'd love for you to see some of these costumes but feel a bit unsure about posting pictures of other people online.

We played the toe tag game, beer pong, and a mini poker game my husband came up with a few years ago that has been a huge hit every year. One of our guests went home with over $150! Of course, I didn't complete a lot of things I had planned to do (happens every year) and that last hour before the party was complete madness. My advice to those of you with parties still pending, get all the party supplies (plates, cups, napkins, etc) out where you want them and the bar set up early in the day. I had planned to try making a few new dishes this year that required cooking right up to the last minute and I was so rushed, I wasn't able to give my usual thought to certain important areas, like the bar. The result was that my guests had to ask me for basic items like a bottle opener, etc. Not good!

All in all it really was a blast. I will post pictures as soon as I get a chance. Good luck with all of your preparations!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

ScaredyCat said:


> Ha, you guys are hilarious! And super supportive! And yes, I am STILL not fully recovered from the party. I think it's a combination of stress, relief, adrenaline, and probably sadness that it's over. The party was a big hit as far as I could tell. I had about 40 people and some absolutely amazing costumes showed up. This is my first year on the forum and I'm just wondering, how do you all handle posting pictures of your party-goers on the site? I'd love for you to see some of these costumes but feel a bit unsure about posting pictures of other people online.
> 
> We played the toe tag game, beer pong, and a mini poker game my husband came up with a few years ago that has been a huge hit every year. One of our guests went home with over $150! Of course, I didn't complete a lot of things I had planned to do (happens every year) and that last hour before the party was complete madness. My advice to those of you with parties still pending, get all the party supplies (plates, cups, napkins, etc) out where you want them and the bar set up early in the day. I had planned to try making a few new dishes this year that required cooking right up to the last minute and I was so rushed, I wasn't able to give my usual thought to certain important areas, like the bar. The result was that my guests had to ask me for basic items like a bottle opener, etc. Not good!
> 
> All in all it really was a blast. I will post pictures as soon as I get a chance. Good luck with all of your preparations!


Thanks Scaredycat for the update! trust me we keep checking to see how everyones parties went! yours sounds like it was amazing and thanks for the tips for the next partiers! I will be depressed when mine is over ..i will cry! lol get rest !!! and as far as the pictures i think your guest would understand your a halloween lover and ofcourse you would share w all of us lol just like facebook right??! i say so lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice pix, Rikki


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

HaHa.....I was just thinking about the fact that I am gonna be sad when my party is over and I am glad to know that I am not the only one that is going to go through Halloween withdrawls! I already got my plates and utensils and trying to figure out if I am going to have enough room for the food.... Glad you had fun at your party Rikki!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Our Haunted Luau/Beach Party went great. This was our 14th annual Boo Bash and was the best yet according to our guests. We started at 8:00 pm and went until 2:00 am, with 32 guests in attendance. Here are a few grab shots showing the sets and party atmosphere. We used the whole back of the house and the garage so folks could spread out and dance.

Celebrity roast








PVC Tiki Hut on kitchen table.








Life's... or should I say *afterlife's* a beach! _(Surfboards are all made from 1" extruded styrofoam insulation)_








Our tiki bar bartenders, Michael Myers and Jason in tropical garb. (Spirit Halloween animatronic versions)








Here are our costume contest winners. Mr. Rourke and Tattoo from Fantasy Island. Their wives were dressed as tourists. The funny thing is that they are about the same height, but Tattoo stayed in character most of the night and danced on his knees! Ouch! 








I'll post more in a separate thread.

Eric


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

I also had my first party this weekend! In fact, I am still tired from all of the work, but it was totally worth it!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything looks great, Eric! Glad you and your guests had a wonderful time


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Wolfbeard - Your pictures are SO COOL! I love the theme and you did a great job with your skeletons. Seems like your guests had a blast. I love the Mr. Rourke and Tattoo - hilarious! Congrats on a successful party.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks. We had a great time and the 7 Walgreens skeletons I was able to snag sure came in handy for this theme! They are so much lighter and easier to pose than the buckies I have.

Tattoo was a party animal for sure!









Blurry photo due to long exposure and party lighting, but the dancing was nonstop thanks to D.J. Gilligan.
















Eric


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

wolfbeard- looks like a AWESOME PARTY!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wolfbeard your decorations look awesome!! Great party photos!


----------

